# Probleme bei 1und1



## Robert Steichele (13. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mir mit PHP ein Skript für eine Bildergalerie erstellt. Beim Erstellen der Übersicht (mit Thumbnails) scheint der Ladevorgang mittendrin abzubrechen. Es werden nicht alle Bilder angezeigt. Im Seitenquelltext ist dann auch nicht die komplette Seite zu sehen, sonder n nur ein Teil. Auch mittendrin abgeschnitten.
Lokal und z.B. bei Evanzo funktioniert alles problemlos. 
Ich habe jetzt in den FAQ von 1und1 folgendes gefunden:

Folgende Einschränkungen sind technisch für Skripte festgelegt, welche von Ihnen auf unseren Webservern ausgeführt werden:
* 	Prozesse dürfen max. 10 Sekunden Rechenzeit beanspruchen
* 	Prozesse dürfen max. 32 Megabyte Speicher belegen
* 	Es dürfen max. 24 Prozesse gleichzeitig laufen

Ich vermute mal, dass der erste Punkt in meinem Fal zutrifft. Weiß jemand was man da machen kann? Oder muß ich es wohl oder übel akzeptieren, dass ich keine großen Bildergalerien bei 1und1 anzeigen lassen kann.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Mai 2005)

Dann splitte das eine Script doch einfach in zwei.

Im ersten Script gibst du die Tabellenzeilen und -spalten aus. Dort, wo das Thumbnail generiert würde, setzt du einfach


> <img src=http://www.domain.de/thumbnail.php?imageid=$imageid>


 herein, womit dann für jedes Bild ein eigener Prozess gestartet würde und du die Sekundenbeschränkung los wärst.


----------



## Robert Steichele (15. Mai 2005)

Habe es jetzt so umgestellt, dass die Thumbnails zwar noch in der hauptdatei generiert werden (in einer Schleife) aber die Ausgabe der Thumbnails über eine andere Datei (thumbnail.php) geschieht.

Aufruf der thumbnail.php:

```
echo "<a href=\"show.php?imagefile=" . $value . "\"><img src=\"thumbnail.php?thumbfolder=" . $thumbfolder . "\"><br>" . $value . "</a>";
```

thumbnail.php

```
<?php

  $thumbnail = $_GET[thumbfolder];
  readfile($thumbnail); 
 
?>
```

Die Galerie funktioniert, und wenn ich auf meinem lokalen Webserver (xampplite) die "max_execution_time" auf 10 Sek. stelle funktioniert die Galerie immer noch. Habe ist mit ca. 200 Bilder versucht, hat insgesamt 1 Minute gedauert. Damit sollte die "max_execution_time" eigentlich umgangen sein.
Wenn ich das dann auf meinen Webspace bei 1und1 hochlade bricht er wieder bei 10 Sek. ab.


----------



## Robert Steichele (15. Mai 2005)

Kommando zurück!

Habe in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn wieder eine data.php erstellt, die am Anfang included wird und diverse Werte enthält, um diese leicht ändern zu können. Unter anderem enthält sie den width-Wert der Thumbnails.
Habe vergessen diese in der thumbnail.php zu includen.
Die Thumbnails werden jetzt komplett in der thumbnail.php generiert.

Die Galerie funktioniert perfekt und die max_execution_time von 1und1 macht keine Probleme mehr.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------

